
Cloud Vision API will not return gendered labels after Feb 19, 2020 - sincerely
https://ai.google/principles/
======
tgv
Title does not seem to cover the contents (contents which, at first sight, are
a bit noble for Google; I guess that's why it's so vague).

~~~
sincerely
Yeah fair enough. I'll find an article to submit

